
How the Promise of a $120B Uber IPO Evaporated - howard941
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/15/technology/uber-ipo-price.html
======
raiyu
Interesting read for sure. On the one hand when it comes to wall street it is
considered a failed IPO, however if you look at the amount of money that Uber
raised and the valuations at which it did it, it seems like it was able to
raise at over $50B for the past couple of years with promises of a larger
valuation in the future. Then when it IPO'd below $80B still raising another
large financing it basically equated to the smallest amount of dilution to the
company and the largest amount of capital raised.

So from a money raising perspective it's been great. From a retention package
for employees it's definitely a rocky start.

However, people put too much emphasis on the IPO anyway. Square IPO'd at $6B,
went to $3B, and now is above $30B.

